# How to keep eggs safe in community tank



## Bryalie (Jul 5, 2018)

I just got back fromy my trip and it appears that either my neons, black phantoms, or rasboras did the dirty and have a bunch of eggs on the side glass. Question is, is it safe to scoop the eggs off the glass and into a breeding box. Or create a mesh to surround the eggs so that they don't get eaten. I am no 100% sure if they are fertilized though because they were laid in a very awkward corner and i can't truly see. 
Any advice would be fantabulous. I just don't want these eggs to get eaten up.

Thanks!


----------



## DBM (May 12, 2010)

Hi Bryalie

Are they stuck to the glass? If so they're not going to be from the 3 fish you mentioned as they're egg scatterers and the eggs aren't sticky. Do you have cories in your tank? You could probably scrape them off with a razor blade and put in a floating breeders box if you'd like to see if they hatch.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Eggs on glass sound like nerite snails.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Or cories .


----------

